# Blends of Distinction - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (2/1/16)

Company: Blends of Distinction
Product Name: Citrus Mint Sorbet




Reviewer: Rob Fisher

Mod: Sigelei 75W
Watts/Volts:30 watts

Atomiser: Sub Tank Nano
Coil Resistance:0,51
Wicking Material: Cotton I assume

Strength:3mg
Blend:60/40
Price: R150 per 30ml (R5 per ML)
Website: https://www.facebook.com/blends.sa/?fref=ts

Website blurb: A blend of mixed citrus fruits and sweet sorbet coated with a light touch of cool mint, all perfectly balanced, to create a refreshingly cool all day vape.

A must try for all citrus lovers. This Blend has a 2 tier layered flavour profile.

On any given coil, you can change the flavour profile by varying the Watts / Joules allowing you to vary the taste profile to suite your individual requirements.

Lowering the Watts / Joules produces a stronger citrus flavour from inhale across to exhale. As you raise the temperature so the citrus will move to the back and the sorbet flavour will come through stronger.

The subtle cool mint emerges on the exhale to leave you with a cool refreshing palate

Reviewer Notes: I was all geared up to hate this juice because I have not been lucky in finding a citrus juice that my fussy palate likes… normally I would have discarded a new juice after a few puffs because it’s quite different to my normal juices but Doug gave me a call and chatted to me about his juice and I so wanted to love the juice I gave it a full go over a few days…

I’m glad I did because this juice has grown on me day by day… also changing the power of the mod certainly does change the vape… I vaped the juice from 20 watts to 35 watts and found my happy place at 30 watts because the sorbet was coming through really well… there is no doubt that this is a citrus juice and if you like citrus then you will take to this juice…

I have found myself vaping the juice in between my old favourites for something different… I feel this juice has had a lot of effort and love put into it and it shows.

I plan to put this juice into the Crius or Bellus on the next refill and try it some more at higher power.

I look forward to seeing and tasting some more flavours from this new Juice Vendor in the future!

Similar to: Nothing I have tasted.

Avoid if: You don’t like Citrus or Mint

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (2/1/16)

@Rob thank you for taking the time to review this juice and for your open and honest opinion

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob thank you for taking the time to review this juice and for your open and honest opinion



Awesome Doug!

Next up is the test over a few days...


----------



## shabbar (3/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome Doug!
> 
> Next up is the test over a few days...
> View attachment 42225



Oom you going to love this one , very similar to synfonya coffee. 
IMO could do with an extra flavor shot of coffee but taste is subjective as always


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/16)

shabbar said:


> Oom you going to love this one , very similar to synfonya coffee.
> IMO could do with an extra flavor shot of coffee but taste is subjective as always



Busy with it as we speak... Yip I hear you on an extra shot of coffee but I think they are going for an ADV and strong coffee can't really be an ADV... and as you say taste is subjective... will give it a full test over the next few days! 

And remember Synfonya... that was actually a pretty good coffee! I had forgotten about that one!


----------



## DougP (3/1/16)

The emphasis is also on a creamy latte, not a straight coffee...so on the scale of coffee strength this will be right at the bottom of the scale

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrBlaz3 (31/1/16)

Tested the Hazelnut latte today I will let @Rob do what i'm sure will be a more thorough review on it but
what I will say is that in my opinion the Flavours are very well balanced


----------



## isiemoe (1/2/16)

I tried the citrus mint sorbet and wow it was awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (20/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Busy with it as we speak... Yip I hear you on an extra shot of coffee but I think they are going for an ADV and strong coffee can't really be an ADV... and as you say taste is subjective... will give it a full test over the next few days!
> 
> And remember Synfonya... that was actually a pretty good coffee! I had forgotten about that one!


So Oom @Rob Fisher, have you perhaps completed this review? Have it in my cart and not sure if I should check out or not.


----------



## Pixstar (20/2/16)

I had the opportunity to try it with the vendor's setup. He showed me how the flavours change with change in wattage. Really nom nom juice that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (8/4/16)

I recently purchased a sample pack of all 5 flavours and I would just like to give some initial
impressions on each one:

*Hazelnut Latte:*
I haven't tried a lot of coffee vapes yet I recall only trying the twisp latte in my dark days
and all I can say is this kicks the twisp flavour in the dirt. Its not too strong so as to dry out my taste buds
and also has a nice sweet and milky aftertaste. This kicks ass!!! Faith in coffee vapes restored.

*Blueberry Pavlova:*
What I love about this juice is the variance in flavour as you vary the wattage. For me on
the Cleito I can get a nice meringue type taste around 40W and a sweet berry taste around 55W.
This one will def be purchased by me love it.

*Citrus Mint Sorbet:*
As with the above juice I get the same taste variance ranging from citrussy to sweet sorbet.
I found my sweet spot on the Cubis at around 28 watts giving me more sorbet than citrus.
I must admit at first i got a bit of a dishwash liquid taste but you need to allow the flavour
to come through properly and then it really tastes nice. Will also buy this one.

*Decadent Dark Chocolate:
*
At first I though this will be a risky one as I was disappointed in all chocolate vapes thus far because of it being
either too dry or too sweet and not tasting chocolate at all. They pulled it off however and I get a proper chocolate
taste reminiscent of the 85 percent Lindt chocolate. Definitely a post dinner treat for me more than an ADV.

*Chocolate Fudge Brownie:*
All I got at the start was just a chocolate taste because I didn't read the description yet, however when upping the
wattage I started getting that oozing brownie taste that lingers in the mouth after an exhale that can only be described as
decadent. Also an after dinner treat for me maybe with some vanilla ice cream.

I am personally really impressed with these juices and very happy that I gave them a try all of
them are winners in their own regard depending on what you feel like on the day, the flavours do
match their descriptions.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DougP (8/4/16)

@schappie thank you for your open and honest opinion


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/17)

*Blends of Distinction Review: Zesty Berry*





So I was given a bottle of this for review by Doug from @Blends Of Distinction . Many thanks for the oppurtunity.

I received the bottle on Friday and was planning to vape over the weekend and do the review on Sunday evening but I have a bit of a problem - My bottle is finished. Time to find out why...

Setup used:
Estoc tank and ceramic coils
Cthulhu MTL with 0.85 clapton coil and cotton bacon V2.
Nic: 0mg modified to 1.5mg
TH: moderate

Website Blurb:
Escape to paradise with our new Zesty Berry flavour.
Treat yourself to a medley of assorted berries blended with a refreshing lemonade topped off with a dash of citrus.
Lower the wattage to unleash the zesty flavor or increase for a scrumptious pop of berries.
This is a 70VG/30PG based mix

My findings:

I am very familiar with Berry Lemonade vapes by now. Whether it is strawberry lemonade or Raspberry lemonade. However when Doug told me about this juice I knew there must be something different about this one. Blends of Distinction are known by now for having juices that are very complex, and bring out different profiles to the fore as you vary the wattage of your device.

I primed a new coil after adding my nic and started vaping at 20W to break the coil in. What I got was a very rind-like lemon taste which is more authentic than a lot of the sunlight dishwashing liquid type lemons out there.

As I upped the wattage the taste of a medley of berries became much more pronounced, peaking at a beautiful sweet taste of berries on the inhale, offsetted by a tangy, tart-like exhale which refreshes the pallet at about 35W. I found my sweet spot on the ceramic coils to be at about 33W for the perfect balance of sweet and tangy. Man this juice is good! It has ADV written all over it because it is complex and nothing overpowers, it just refreshes.

I also popped some in my MTL RTA and the flavour is vibrant enough for a good MTL vape as well. I also noticed that the clouds are pretty decent at 70/30 vg/pg ofcourse, and the TH is very smooth with a bit of a tickle when chain vaping.

Overall I had a great time vaping this juice and it also smells very nice to the folks around me. Have to say I am very impressed how they have taken this flavour profile to a new level. Its just so tasty and addictive!

I also read that the lemon doesnt taint the tank like others. So I dry burnt the coil of my RTA, rewicked and filled the tank with a menthol juice. No problems whatsoever with any lemon aftertastes.

If you like berries, lemonade or any sort of fruity and tarty vapes this should really be a go to juice for you. I highly recommend this juice and am currently very depressed that my bottle is finished. I will be ordering this for sure come month end. This is a winner

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> *Blends of Distinction Review: Zesty Berry*
> 
> 
> View attachment 80911
> ...


Thanks @Schnappie ! Im going to have to try some of this!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Schnappie ! Im going to have to try some of this!!!


You need to, it is not the lemon cream type of lemon that you grew tired of

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/17)

Btw @Stosta this cthulhu I used to also test the juice is driving me nuts. Cant handle the niggly juice flow control

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/17)

Thanks for the review @Schnappie 
Sounds super!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP (7/1/17)

Thank you for the honest review schnappie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Thank you for the honest review schnappie


Thank you for the oppurtunity, really enjoyed it!


----------



## GMacDiggity (13/1/17)

*Company: Blends of Disctinction*

*Product Name: Zesty Berry*

Product Image:

I would have put a pic of my own but sadly it is finished (and I got the label a bit juicy by mistake). So here is a generic one:







*Reviewer: *@GMacDiggity

*Mod: *Hohm Slice & eLeaf Pico 75w

*Atomiser: *Recoil RDA (Flavour cap), Petri v2, Serpent Mini 25, Serpent Mini 22

*Coils:* Varied (didn't note these down but in order of above I would say: 0.17 (SS Fused Clapton), 0.23 (Compressed SS Round wire), 0.46 (Spaced 24g SS), 0.6(Spaced 26g SS)) (Ish)

*Wicking Material:* The Cotton Candy Collection (The one from @Throat Punch ) and some Cotton Bacon v2 at times

Strength: 3 mg
Blend: 70:30
Price: R150 for 30 ml, R375 for 100 ml
Website: http://www.blends-sa.co.za/

*Website blurb:*
Escape to paradise with our new Zesty Berry flavour.
Treat yourself to a medley of assorted berries blended with a refreshing lemonade topped off with a dash of citrus.
Lower the wattage to unleash the zesty flavour or increase for a scrumptious pop of berries.
From <http://www.blends-sa.co.za/zesty-berry/>
*
Reviewer Notes:*
- Preamble: Doug (@Blends Of Distinction ) was kind enough to deliver a bottle of this to me for review. When delivering we had a chat about the juice etc and the one point he drove home was that he only wants an impartial review so here we go…

I have tried one local lemonade ejuice before and it tasted like harsh dishwashing liquid so safe to say I was not expecting much. I did not realise this was a lemonade vape until after accepting the offer to give my opinion. I was feeling pretty bad that I would need to give a bad review on this one but luckily this stuff is f$%#ing delicious!!

This is a light yellow juice with a complex fruity smell (minimal lemon in the smell). Very kind to coils, my cotton lasted much longer than average for commercial juices.

The vape is well balanced and flavours all play very well together. The inhale is a juicy berry/fruit taste with lemon freshness in there the exhale follows this up with pronouncing the flavour even more. this is the area I found changed depending on wattage, it is possible to get a fresh and authentic lemon flavour backed up by fresh fruits and berries or if you so choose to move the lemon to the background and hero the berries and fruits.

The lemon flavour in here is authentic but still does at times tend toward a marginal creamy lemon, but it is not even close or in the same realm as the ones that taste like kitchen cleaner. It’s a really great lemon/lemonade!! One of a very short list of lemon vapes I have enjoyed (the other being a popular lemon biscuit vape, but only one of the hundred out there)

Although this is designated as a berry vape there is a much more complex authentic fruit blend in here than simple berries, to think of this juice merely as lemonade with berries would be very wrong. The fruit in here is complex and moreish. I get a different fruit popping into my mind with ever few pulls but nothing that can be placed, it’s an authentic complex berry centric fruit flavour with great depth of flavour.

I have not found another fruity ejuice with the complexity, authenticity of flavour and balance of this juice. You can really taste the time and effort put into this.

The above is an amalgamation of my experiences over the atomizers listed above, the taste is stable across all devices. I do however like this in the Serpents (Any good RTA will do) as I feel it is slightly more suited to that style of vape, but I am sure it will be delicious in whatever floats your boat for making vapour.

I am new to the Blends brand so I've never tried the whole changing the flavour too much, almost every juice I've tried just has a sweet spot for tastiness (scientific term), very few have multiple depending on your mood. Every few hours I found myself having a fiddle with the wattage or temperature and find a new blend of flavour that suited me at the moment. It really is great how this juice moves from Lemon Berries to Berry Lemons in a noticeable and controllable way. Once dialled in it is very simple to adjust temp/wattage to get the flavour you desire.

*To conclude/<TLDR>: *this stuff is delicious. It’s a complex vape and moreish where the lemon and berry/fruit flavours are perfectly balanced and authentic, it is great to change the taste to suit the time. I will without doubt be getting more of this (and having a good dabble in the rest of their range, I hear the Peanut Brittle and Hazelnut Latte are really quite delicious also). I will post my thoughts on those also if I do get em (will try keep it more concise though!). If you enjoy a good fruit vape I suggest picking up a bottle of this!

* - ADV-ness: *Very much an all day vape. The changing profile and depth of flavour really makes it a winner for this. It is still light enough to never overwhelm you.

* - Off flavours: *None noted.

* - Throat Hit: *Strangely this varied from quite a strong tickle in the back of the throat to silky smooth. It was generally really smooth but every now and then I would get a sneaky throat hit for a few pulls. Not a dealbreaker by any means, just peculiar and very surprising when it gets you (not great in the morning). The vast majority of the time was smooth with zero throat hit, so not a big issue. (Checked my wicking coils etc, nothing to do with that)

*Similar to: *Nothing I have tried (But probably similar to other lemonade vapes that are light on the lemon, but I've not tried those)

*Avoid if: *You loathe fruit vapes (Some may find the lemon a deal breaker but it is not the same lemon as others seem to use)

*Nom scale: *Very Nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (13/1/17)

@GMacDiggity 
Thank you Graham for your open and honest review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

Great review @GMacDiggity 
I like the way you went into detail about what you were tasting
Thank you
I need to buy this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jenna Bartosch (5/7/17)

Hi there, 

Please check out our review and let me know what you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparMan (8/7/17)

Welcome to my first review on the forum. I've tried to keep it fairly short (I personally will skip most text walls I face **shrug**) without missing the good stuff.

For the purposes of this (unbiased) review, I was given a bottle each of
*Zesty Berry* (0mg, 70/30) "_Get in beach-mode with our bountiful harvest of plump summer berries drenched in an icy lemonade tang_."
and
*Orange Punch* (0mg, 70/30) "_Supercharge your mood with a medley of juicy ripe oranges and assorted fruit swirling in a shot of chilled lemonade_".

from *Doug* @Blends Of Distinction .

I'll start with the *technical* side then move onto a review of each, with a* tl;dr* of "*Would I buy it with my own cold, hard cash*" for each flavour, 'cuz let's be real, that's what you're here for 

*Devices:* VGOD Pro 150, Minikin V2
The VGOD usually run at 45-55W, the Minikin slightly lower, usually 35-45W

*Tanks:* *Recoil* RDA, Vaporesso *Transformer* RDA, Dotmod *Petri* 22 RTA, *Avocado *RDTA. I found that the *Recoil* and the *Petri* took centre stage here, with the *Avo* being used the least.

*Coils:* UD Alien Coils, 26GA, 32GA KAI, 2.5mm, 0.15ohm, various simpler coils.

*Cotton Bacon V2*

*Zesty Berry:*



From my first puff, I fell in *love* with this juice. No, not like that, let's not make this weird, I fell in love with it in a much purer way. It's *playful* and _satisfying_, and the flavours are delicate and _balanced_, with each note coming through distinctly if you really concentrate. But (and this is a big but here) that is not to say it's missing that all-important "*kick*" of flavour, mostly a massive hit of lemon and lime and raspberry. This juice really shone flavour-wise in the Recoil, offered some impressive clouds in the Transformer, and was slightly more subdued in the Petri, although that obviously depends on the build. As with all Blends juices, *Zesty Berry* claims different effects based on variable wattages. Although skeptical at first, the difference is almost undeniable, more citrus (*Zest*) at a lower wattage and more *Berry* at a higher wattage, something I find myself playing with often, although I usually lean to the berry if you know what I'm saying.

This is definitely a juice I *can* and _will_ vape all day, whether I'm driving, working or relaxing.

*Would I buy it with my own cold, hard cash?* Yes. In fact while writing this I did in fact buy another bottle. I enjoyed it so much I finished my '*review juice*' before I got to the '*review*' part, unfortunately before I got to the '*payday*' part as well. Although to be fair, R150 for a 30ml and R375 for 100ml is what I'd consider a sale price.

*Orange Punch:*



As much as I'd like to rave similarly about the *Orange Punch*, I really can't, it wasn't my favourite. This is not to say I didn't like it, just that I couldn't vape it all day. Although the flavour *intensity* is on point, the nuances don't come across nearly as well, as the orange is very strong. This is most likely due to my RDA preference, which is where the Petri really came into play. The orange became more of an overtone, and a more lemon-ey, fruity undertone came out. In the interest of a second opinion, I let a significant other test the juice and they _loved_ it. If you love citrus vapes, like *Element*'s Fresh Squeeze, I'd *highly* recommend it.

*Would I buy it with my own cold, hard cash?* Possibly, but probably not for myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (8/7/17)

@SparMan 
Thank you for taking the time to review our product and for the honest reviews 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (8/7/17)

SparMan said:


> Welcome to my first review on the forum. I've tried to keep it fairly short (I personally will skip most text walls I face **shrug**) without missing the good stuff.
> 
> For the purposes of this (unbiased) review, I was given a bottle each of
> *Zesty Berry* (0mg, 70/30) "_Get in beach-mode with our bountiful harvest of plump summer berries drenched in an icy lemonade tang_."
> ...


Sorry but I put no stock in "sponsored" reviews.


----------



## DougP (8/7/17)

Review was never sponsored I was contacted by SparMan and asked if he could do reviews on my product 
I had never met him before or had any dealings with him whatsoever before this 
Just to clarify that point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SparMan (8/7/17)

Strontium said:


> Sorry but I put no stock in "sponsored" reviews.



Reviews based on products I have bought my own self in the future  Thanks @Strontium


----------



## Strontium (8/7/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Review was never sponsored I was contacted by SparMan and asked if he could do reviews on my product
> I had never met him before or had any dealings with him whatsoever before this
> Just to clarify that point
> 
> ...


Not saying there was anything underhanded, just a personal view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

*Blends of Distinction - Hazelnut Latte*

Flavour Description:
"freshly ground coffee beans, a hint of roasted hazelnuts, and a dollop of sweet smooth
cream to finish it off.
Create your own ‘house-blend’ to produce a robust hazelnut taste on a lower wattage. A java junkie? Turn up the wattage for an “extra shot” of creamy latte with a nutty undertone.”

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 0mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W, 40W, 50W

My comment:
At 30W and 40W it had very little flavour.
At 50W the flavour came through, but it’s nothing to write home about. Also, 50W drank the juice like a man who has been lost in the desert for a few months.

Would I buy this juice again: No

*EDIT: See *
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (18/3/18)

*Blends of Distinction - Decadent Dark Chocolate
*
Flavour Description:
This Decadent Dark Chocolate vape is hauntingly familiar; with aromas reminiscent of luxurious Albany Dark chocolate slabs. This one is for true chocoholics: a stronger cocoa flavour wrapped in a full cream base, and drenched in melted caramel. What dreams are made of: Decadent Dark Chocolate, cream, and caramel makes for a deliciously dangerous trio. Raise the wattage for an indulgent, richer chocolaty experience or lower for a more pronounced caramel cream taste.

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 3mg
Mod: eLeaf Basal
Coil: Commercial 1.5 ohm
Watt: 20W, 25W, 30W

My comment: 
WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!! I received this juice a few days ago and I haven’t stopped vaping it! 
It’s chocolate through and through. At 20W and 25W it was slightly sweeter than at 30W, but whichever wattage I used it was divine!!! 

The best is to vape this juice with coffee (real coffee – not coffee juice). Oh my word! What a combination!!

Would I buy this juice again: Silly question! I’m going to order a few more bottles tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (18/3/18)

Thank you Hooked for your honest review and we are glad you liked the flavor 

Maybe you could try our peanut brittle next or even the butterscotch cookies and cream if you like a desert type vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

*Blends of Distinction - IcePop Range
*
Thank you to @Blends Of Distinction for sending me these juices to review. All reviews will reflect my honest opinion. 

IcePop is a new range which was launched recently. I agreed to try them with some trepidation, as I assume that anything with “Ice” is going to contain menthol, which I don’t like. However, Blends of Distinction reassured me that “the IcePoP range doesn’t use menthol, mint or koolado it only uses a transparent cooling agent.”

The IcePop range consists of two flavours: (1) Berries and (2) Papaya

The following applies to both flavours:
VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg (I received 3mg nic)
Size: Available in 30ml and 100ml

My set-up
Mod: Pico
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm (a new coil was used for each flavour)
Watt: 30W and 40W

*IcePop Berry – Flavour Description*
“Treat your taste buds to our tart and sweet Berry IcePop; a refreshing velvety, berry-slush. Berry IcePop is a scrumptious mix of dark berries and an explosion of juicy blackcurrants all wrapped in a wisp of ice-lolly cool. Each exhale will leave you longing for more. Bright, bold, and fruity, you’ll want to keep this one on hand as your all-day/all-weather vape. Because seriously, who couldn’t use a little more _chill_ in their day?”

*IcePop Papaya – Flavour Description*
“One inhale and you’ll appreciate why the great explorer Christopher Columbus called Papaya the ‘fruit of the angels’. This island-inspired ejuice blends perfectly-sweet papaya, ripe melons, and tropical fruits all enveloped in IcePop’s signature icy freeze for a cool, tropical, all-day vape.”

My comments:
I love both juices in this range! What you see is what you get. You don’t need to check the label to find out which flavour you’re vaping – you can taste it. Yet, the flavours are not overbearing and they could easily be an ADV.

I need not have been concerned about the “chill” factor. The coolant is just right – it makes the juices lightly refreshing, without detracting from the flavour. The level of sweetness is also perfect for me, as I don’t like very sweet flavours. 

Blends of Distinction recommends that one experiments with the wattage. At 30W I experienced lovely, light flavours. I didn’t enjoy it at 40W, but that’s me - I find that vaping fruit flavours at anything above 30W burns my throat. It would be interesting and informative to get feedback from someone else.

I really enjoyed both flavours and I would be hard-pressed to say which is my favourite, but if I were forced to choose, I would choose Papaya.

Would I buy the IcePop range again: Most definitely!


*Next up* 

(not Ice Pop)
Zesty Berry
Orange Punch
Blueberry Pavlova

and 

Chocolate Fudge Brownie
Butterscotch Cookies and Cream
Decadent Dark Chocolate I have already reviewed in this thread

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP (20/4/18)

Thank you Hooked for the honest review

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/4/18)

Thanks for the review @Hooked 
Looking forward to trying the ice pop juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/4/18)

Thank you again to @Blends Of Distinction for sending me these juices to review. All reviews will reflect my honest opinion. 

My set-up for all testing:
Mod: Pico with Melo 4
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm (a new coil was used for each flavour)
Watt: 30W and 40W

*Blends of Distinction – Zesty Berry*

Flavour Description:
Get in beach-mode with our bountiful harvest of plump summer berries drenched in an icy lemonade tang. Let the deep hues of crimson, purple, and blue of our Zesty Berry tempt your soul (and your taste buds). If you’re feeling adventurous, lower the wattage to contrast with a lemon-lime zest or increase the wattage to experience a colourful fusion of blackberries, blueberries, gooseberries, and raspberries.”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg (I received 3mg nic)
Size: Available in 30ml and 100ml

My Comments:
I quite enjoyed Zesty Berry, although I missed picking up a lemon-lime zest at 30W. At 40W there is a delicious berry taste which is a little on the sweet side, but not overly so.

Would I buy this juice again: Yes


*Blends of Distinction – Orange Punch*

Flavour Description:
Supercharge your mood with a medley of juicy ripe oranges and assorted fruit swirling in a shot of chilled lemonade. Grab some get-up-and-go! Up the wattage for a refreshingly cool orangeade zing or lower for a sweet wild orange and fruit blend.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg (I received 3mg nic)
Size: Available in 30ml and 100ml

My Comments:
I like this one! It’s refreshing with a distinct, but not overwhelming, orange flavour. The only difference for me between vaping it at 30W and 40W was that at 40W the orange flavour was more pronounced, which I enjoyed. 

Would I buy this juice again: Yes

*Blends of Distinction – Blueberry Pavlova*

Flavour Description:
“Enjoy the finer things in life; indulge your sweet tooth. Blueberry Pavlova is a perfect mix of sticky meringue base filled with frothed cream and earthy blueberries drizzled with a buttery caramel sauce. Make it your own and refine the flavours to suit your distinctive palate. On any given coil, simply lower the wattage to bring out the fluffy meringue/caramel flavours or increase for an intense pop of fruity blueberry.”

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg (I received 3mg nic)
Size: Available in 30ml and 100ml

My comments:
I didn’t enjoy this one. At 30W the flavour was rather weak. I don’t have a sensitive palate so I’m not surprised that I didn’t taste meringue. However, I am surprised that I didn’t taste caramel either. At 40W the blueberry flavour was more pronounced, but still no meringue or caramel. Overall, it was somewhat disappointing.

Would I buy this juice again: No


*Up Next:*
Chocolate Fudge Brownie
Butterscotch Cookies and Cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

Here are two more reviews:

My set-up for all testing:
Mod: Pico with Melo 4
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm (a new coil was used for each flavour)
Watt: 30W and 40W

*Blends of Distinction – Chocolate Fudge Brownie*

Flavour Description:
Have your cake and eat too; this classic Chocolate Fudge Brownie vape is the perfect guiltless pleasure. Start with a deliciously smooth and rich chocolate fudge brownie layer smothered in a double blanket of rich chocolate sauce (because one just is not enough), and topped off with a touch of buttery caramel toffee. What’s not to love?

Add a little more caramel toffee taste by simply lowering the wattage. If your chocolate craving refuses to be satiated simply use a higher wattage to bring out the extraordinary cocoa flavours.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg (I received 3mg nic)
Size: Available in 30ml and 100ml

My comments:
I love chocolate and fudge, so I expected that combination to be out of this world. Although I enjoyed the juice, I would have preferred the flavours to be stronger. Although the chocolate was stronger at 40W than at 30W, I still found myself wishing for a more intense flavour. I tried vaping at 50W but that just doesn’t work for me.

Perhaps the problem is that I can’t help comparing Blends' Decadent Dark Chocolate with the Chocolate Fudge Brownie, which pales in comparison. I know that it's an unfair comparison, because Decadent Dark Chocolate is only chocolate, so obviously it's going to have a more intense flavour. Decadent Dark Chocolate is truly a chocolate-lover’s dream come true! I bought it and reviewed it in this thread of my own accord, because I was so impressed.

Would I buy this juice (Chocolate Fudge Brownie) again: No

(Would I buy Decadent Dark Chocolate again: I'd sell the shirt off my back to buy it again!)


*Blends of Distinction – Butterscotch Cookies & Cream*

Flavour Description:

Send yourself back in time with our nostalgic trio of Butterscotch Cookies & Cream. Start with a fresh-from-the-oven cookie crust lovingly wrapped in the sweetest triple layer of butterscotch, vanilla, and caramel. Top off the goodness with a generous dollop of freshly whipped cream.

Add a thicker biscuit layer to your well-deserved treat by raising the wattage or deepen the distinctive butterscotch, vanilla, and caramel infusion by going lower.


VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg (I received 3mg nic)
Size: Available in 30ml and 100ml


My Comment:
This one I liked very much! It has an authentic butterscotch flavour and it reminded me of butterscotch sweets. I tried it at 30W and 40W and I agree with the flavour description, in that the butterscotch is more pronounced at a lower wattage. However, I didn't pick up the biscuit at 40W.

Would I buy this juice again: Yes


*CONCLUSION*

I haven't tried the entire range of Blends' juice, but of the fruity flavours which I have tried, the new IcePop range is very good indeed and I would buy it without hesitation. Of the others, nothing beats Decadent Dark Chocolate!

Thank you very much for giving me this wonderful opportunity, @Blends Of Distinction! I love trying different flavours and I thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

EDIT: Spelling error

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (25/4/18)

Thank you for taking the time to do these honest reviews it is much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/10/18)

*IcePop Range – Greek Fruit*

Firstly, I would like to thank Blends Of Distinction for sending me this juice, which was launched at VapeCon 2018.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg (I received 3mg nic)
Size: Available in 30ml, 60ml and 100ml

My set-up
Mod: Pico Resin; Ello Mini
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W and 40W

Flavour Description
“… a luscious fusion of sweet figs and tropical fruits enveloped in IcePop’s signature icy freeze … “

My comments:

Fruits are not my flavour profile per se and I don’t usually rave about them, but THIS one is a WOW!

The flavour is unlike anything that I have ever tasted. I can’t describe it; I can’t say whether I can taste figs or other fruit, as I am seldom able to distinguish different flavours, but the overall flavour is truly phenomenal – and totally addictive!

I vape fruit flavours in the afternoon only. I started vaping Greek Fruit somewhere between 2p.m. - 3 p.m. - and continued with it until 11 p.m! Next morning, after my usual coffee vape, instead of switching to Bakery/Dessert etc., I picked up Greek Fruit again. This I have never done before!

As with the rest of the IcePop range, the “chill” factor is just right for me, imparting a refreshing, but not icy, tang.

The flavour was stronger at 40W than at 30W and I continued vaping it at 40W.

I love the entire IcePop range but this one is truly superb! I salute you, Blends Of Distinction!

Would I buy the IcePop range again: Without hesitation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (7/10/18)

Hooked said:


> *IcePop Range – Greek Fruit*
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank Blends Of Distinction for sending me this juice, which was launched at VapeCon 2018.
> 
> ...


@Hooked love the review.
Will need to get my hands on some of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (7/10/18)

Hi Hooked 
Thank you so much for the honest review.
Glad you enjoying this profile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/18)

Hooked said:


> *IcePop Range – Greek Fruit*
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank Blends Of Distinction for sending me this juice, which was launched at VapeCon 2018.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more.
This is a WOW.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (8/10/18)

Okay now I have to try it as well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (14/10/18)

Hi all

This is my first review of a Blends of Distinction juice. At VapeCon 2018, I bought a bottle of their new Greek Fruit juice in the Ice Pop range. It cost R180 for 60ml. I got the 6mg version. For those who don't know, Blends of Distinction is a local juice manufacturer that has been making juices for some time and is represented here on the forum by Doug @Blends Of Distinction.

I was quite excited to try this one because a fruity cool vape fits my profile. Been vaping it for the past few weeks in the Dvarw. Bottle is nearly finished. Here goes...

*BLENDS OF DISTINCTION - ICE POP RANGE - GREEK FRUIT (6mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a tasty fruity juice with a difference. It has a unique sweet fig taste that also has a sour twang to it. Lovely! Took me a few days to get into it but after that I craved it. Well balanced and satisfying. I liked it for its unique taste and pleasing throat hit. I would like to re-order more.*





The juice has an orange colour and a fruity smell. 

On the vape I get a *sweet fruity and berry type of taste. But with something different.* There is a unique taste here that I haven't tasted before in a fruity juice. It's hard to describe. Has a sourness to it which is lovely. And a slight bitterness. 

I am no expert in figs but I think this is a *sweet fig *taste coming through. I don't eat figs often, can't remember when last I ate them. But I researched it a bit and discovered that scientists say that the resin, musky or molasses is what gives figs their characteristic flavour. And on further reading, there is a whole world to the taste of figs. Very interesting. This one is likely of the sweeter variety.

*Nevertheless, I was unsure about this taste at first but the more I vaped it, the more I liked it. After a few days I was enjoying it a lot and craved it occasionally. *To me it's a unique pleasurable flavour in an e-juice. The rest of the fruity flavours are hard to pinpoint individually but they work very well together and they are on the mild side - not overbearing. There is some coolness to the vape which makes it refreshing but its not cold. Definitely a complex juice.

This juice is on the sweetish side but not too sweet. It's medium in the dry/wet scale. I did find it sometimes made my mouth a bit dry and made me thirsty, so I had to drink something on occasion. This is a cool vape. Pleased to report that the fruity tastes are natural. 

I'd say the texture is normal to coarse, which I enjoy. This is a *mellowish vape and certainly has allday potential.* I vaped it at all times of the day and enjoyed it. It's not too sweet and that unique sweet fig taste (for me at least) keeps me coming back for more.

*Throat hit was pleasing for a 6mg 70VG juice.* I was happy with the throat tickle. I'd say a little bit more throat hit than other 6mg juices I've tried. I like that a lot. Perhaps its the flavours in the juice. Vapour production was good. 

The *aftertaste *is sweetish - with a bit of that fig taste when you exhale through your nose for a few minutes. It's pleasant and doesn't linger. Refreshing.

The juice vaped well in my Dvarw with a fused clapton coil at lowish power (20-25 Watts). I enjoyed the vape a lot in the Dvarw so I didn't try out other gear. 

There are no negatives for me to report. To be critical one could say the thirstiness and slightly dry mouth on occasion might bother some - but it didn't worry me. 

*This is a great cool fruity vape with what I believe is a lovely sweet fig taste.* It did take a few days to get into it but after that I enjoyed it thoroughly. It's different and that's what I like about it. If you like your fruity vapes and want to try something a bit different, give this a try. If you like figs, I think you going to like this juice a lot!

Big congrats to Doug from @Blends Of Distinction for this juice. Something unique for me and I enjoyed it very much!

Packaging:

Plastic 60ml gorilla type bottle with a fine nozzle that works well. Easy to use and no leaking.
The labelling is good and the nic strength and PG/VG ratio is clearly marked. If I were to be critical I'd say the juice name could be more prominent. Its not that easy to see.
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.

Equipment used:

Dvarw DL - 0.7 ohm VandyVape superfine MTL fused clapton coil - Royal wicks - (20 to 25 Watts)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DougP (14/10/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a Blends of Distinction juice. At VapeCon 2018, I bought a bottle of their new Greek Fruit juice in the Ice Pop range. It cost R180 for 60ml. I got the 6mg version. For those who don't know, Blends of Distinction is a local juice manufacturer that has been making juices for some time and is represented here on the forum by Doug @Blends Of Distinction.
> 
> ...



Hi Silver 
Thank for this really in depth and honest review.
I really appreciate the time you took to do this review

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Hi Silver
> Thank for this really in depth and honest review.
> I really appreciate the time you took to do this review



My pleasure @Blends Of Distinction !
Thank YOU for making such a nice juice that I enjoyed vaping


----------



## DougP (14/10/18)

Silver said:


> My pleasure @Blends Of Distinction !
> Thank YOU for making such a nice juice that I enjoyed vaping



If I may add. 
This is a unique, one of a kind vape because it is the first and only fig juice (with fig being the primary flavour) on the market here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (15/10/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> If I may add.
> This is a unique, one of a kind vape because it is the first and only fig juice (with fig being the primary flavour) on the market here.



@Blends Of Distinction It's a "one of a kind vape" in more ways than one! Unlike @Silver I loved it from the beginning - there was no easing into it for me and it is HIGHLY ADDICTIVE.


----------



## Hooked (19/4/19)

​This juice was kindly given to me by @Blends Of Distinction. I was not asked to do a review and my review is unbiased. 

*Flavour Description: *

“Need to chill a little? Then we’d like to introduce you to bubbly Orange Fizz; your perfect all-day vape. It’s a perfect combo of orange and citrus wrapped in our signature ice-lolly coolness that will leave your taste buds electrified.

One part tang, one part fizz and a whole lot of energising boost!

Recharge an otherwise boring day with an instant refresh.

This is a 70VG/30PG base and contains no alcohol.”


Nic: 3mg

Mod: Pico 25, Ello atty
Coil: Commercial HW4 0.3ohm
Watts: 50W

*My comments: *

Orange Fizz is simply phenomenal - and I can count on one hand the juices which I would describe as such. 

Close your eyes and imagine this. Inhale … coolness fills your mouth - refreshing, not freezing … not much flavour coming through yet. Inhale again … and suddenly you’re vaping freshly squeezed orange juice – or that’s what it tastes like! 

There is a slight fizz, but Blends of Distinction gave me an interesting tip. He said I must have a sip of water then vape. And yes! When you do that it does have a fizzy effect! What fun!

But wait … that’s not all … the best part for me is the after-taste, with that authentic orange remaining on the tongue. 

The flavour of this juice is so natural that it brings back a memory of playing netball in primary school (I was thanked for not being on the team) and afterwards the teacher would offer us orange wedges. We would suck those wedges dry and oh, that refreshing taste of sweet orange!!

I must hasten to add though that this juice was created with very little sweetener - deliberately, so that coils last longer. Thanks for thinking of our coils as well as our taste buds, Blends!

I was vaping Orange Fizz yesterday afternoon. At 1 a.m. I was still vaping it and I have never vaped fruit at night before. Fruit is my afternoon vape.

When I compare Orange Fizz to a few other orange juices which I’ve tried, it leaves them way, way behind. This one is the real deal – not a fantasy. 

Blends of Distinction, this juice is truly exceptional and I thank you so much for giving me a bottle to try.




*Would I buy this juice again:* No doubt about that! I'll order a few litres!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (19/4/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 164136
> ​This juice was kindly given to me by @Blends Of Distinction. I was not asked to do a review and my review is unbiased.
> 
> *Flavour Description: *
> ...


Thank you so much for your honest and open feedback. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (19/4/19)

Thanks for the review @Hooked 

Now this juice is definitely on my "to try" list !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA (28/4/19)

Hey guys this is my review of the Orange Fizz in the Ice pop range
Feel free to check it out 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/775624

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (28/4/19)

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> Hey guys this is my review of the Orange Fizz in the Ice pop range
> Feel free to check it out
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/775624


Thank you for the honest review. We really appreciate your effort and time 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA (29/4/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Thank you for the honest review. We really appreciate your effort and time
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Not a problem 
Great job on this juice!


----------



## Silver (24/1/20)

Here are my first impressions of Zesty Berry

I got the juice a long time ago and I have tried it before but did not write anything in the reviews section. I’ve been meaning to vape it again but never did. Took it out of the dark cupboard today and have been vaping it in the Hadaly. Can’t remember what I paid for the 30ml bottle but I got the 6mg strength...

*Blends of Distinction - Zesty Berry 6mg*

First impression - a prominent and pleasant sour twang of note! Lovely and unusual.

Ok this is a different kind of juice with a legendary sour twang! That sour part is prominent. And there is a slight sweetness in the background. I can’t make out the sweetness, it’s slight. The sour twang seems to be a citrus of sorts, maybe lime. Glorious indeed! Very pleasant

It’s a light fun juice - I find myself drawn to that sour kick. Keeping me vaping it again.

Would be interesting and potentially great if there was an ice slant to it too.

I do find my mouth getting a bit dry after a few sessions of vaping, so have a bottle of water ready!

If you like a sour twang in a fruity juice give this a try! Congrats @Blends Of Distinction , sour twang master of note!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

